# RESOLVED Lucy needs a foster/forever home (NSW Australia)



## Saudade (Sep 26, 2009)

I've been trying to avoid writing this for a while, but it's a long shot and maybe this might happen.

Lucy is a Purebred Female Dutch who will be spayed at the end of this year (hopefully).

Lucy needs a home for a year and a little bit starting around January 2010, or failing that a forever home. I am moving in to on-campus accommodation for University starting February 2010, I can not take Lucy with me as the accommodation has a strict no pets policy and I can not rent until the beginning of 2011.

I know we don't have many Australian members, but for those who do live in NSW, or have friends or family who could possibly foster/rehome her it would be great.
I can provide travel arrangements for anywhere that is on the railway line (I would be travelling to and from on a train).

I've held out as long as I can, my mother is leaving Australia to travel the world, my brother refuses to take care of Lucy. My friends are all either going to Uni also or couldn't take on a rabbit as a pet, that and I don't trust them with Lucy's health and maintenance.

I understand some people wouldn't be inclined to foster for that length of time and as long as I know she's going to a loving home I could deal with it being a permanent home.

I'm sorry if there's anything I've left out, I can't think properly or see what I'm typing I'm crying so hard.


----------



## irishbunny (Sep 26, 2009)

I can't help but I'm really sorry you have to rehome her


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to do this  I know how it felt with the reality of having to loose my two babies...


----------



## slavetoabunny (Sep 26, 2009)

I hope you can find a foster. Hopefully, it will be somebody close by so you can visit. No chance of sneaking her in? It's good that you are planning so far ahead of time. We had a lady call rescue around noon one day. She told us that she was leaving town at 8:00 that night and couldn't take her rabbit with her. ullhair: Ummmmm.....did you not know before today that you were moving?????


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Dave. I know you really love her and are really interested in learning more about rabbits. I hope you can find a foster for her and can get her back as soon as you can get an apartment of your own. It's a hard time, we get a lot of bunnies surrendered at the shelter when people go off to college.


----------



## jewelwillow (Sep 26, 2009)

HI Dave, I'm so sorry your situation doesn't allow you to keep Lucy. Unfortunately I'm not in a position to take her myself, but I'm forwarding this to my sister in case she can, one of her bunnies just passed away a fortnight ago. I'll keep an ear out for you in case I come across anyone who may be able to help.


----------



## DeniseJP (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh no - I am sorry to hear you have to find Lucy a new home...wish you were closer as I always seem to have a cage or two that is empty...

Best of luck at college - my youngest will be off to college in a year - my oldest is a senior.

Denise


----------



## PepnFluff (Oct 24, 2009)

Gah gah gah! My aunties in Sydney and they've just gotten rid of their two bunnies as they were allergic but if not they would of taken her! If you can get her to NZI could take her :biggrin2:Can you pop up a notice at your vets or something? If we were coming to syd this year for xmas I would of taken her back with me but were not  So sorry Dave.


----------



## Blaze_Amita (Oct 24, 2009)

If I was closer, I would so take her in for you. I love my dutchies. Good luck with the rehome. I'll cross my toes and have my lil dutchies cross their paws that Lucy gets an awesome home


----------



## Saudade (Nov 13, 2009)

Going to just bump this up to the top again, don't want to let it fall in to obscurity.

Lucy still needs a home...


----------



## crystal (Dec 1, 2009)

I keep thinking about Lucy needing a home...

I wish I could help but I live in Melbourne, and I don't really know anyone in Sydney... I'm in the right country, but still 1000km away!

*bump*


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (Dec 1, 2009)

wow i some how missed this originally, Dave I am so sorry that you have to find her a new home. Hope you are able to find someone to take her for the year, good luck


----------



## l.lai (Dec 1, 2009)

I've got a male netherland dwarf that i'm neutering on the 15th of this month, im based in Sydney too.

Only problem is i plan on bonding him with my sisters female lop and last i checked females dont bond well with other females right?


----------



## tonyshuman (Dec 1, 2009)

It can happen, female/female bonds. It will be more difficult to tell how Lucy would bond with another bunny though, because she's not spayed, and the hormones often make bonding difficult.


----------



## crystal (Dec 1, 2009)

It does say at the top that Lucy will hopefully be spayed at the end of the year... so if that did happen there could be hope for a trio bonding.

well worth bumping the thread


----------



## cheryl (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Dave,

I don't usually post in the morning...to busy running around

I know your not having much luck re homing Lucy....so i thought maybe you could try going on Australian companionrabbit...they are not a chatty forum..just a discussion group....there are people there all around Australia..and you might have better Luck..just explain your situation.

I sent you a pm anyway


----------



## crystal (Dec 27, 2009)

Any updates on a home for Lucy, Dave?


----------



## SweetSassy (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh no, I'm just seeing this. :hug:I hope you find a really good home for her.


----------



## tempaccount (Jan 22, 2010)

Hey all, just posting an update, my main account is in the litterbox, chilling with the lovely mods. Just using this one to watch the forum for Sas while she can't get on (yes that means I have permission).

Was going to get one of the mods to post in here for me but I'd feel better if I posted this myself.

Lucy has found a home! Although deep down I still have some reservations about the family she will be staying with, hopefully I can fill in the small gaps in their rabbit knowledge.

I got in to university for the course that I wanted to do, then the next day was accepted in to on campus accommodation. I ducked down the to the neighbours to tell my mum that I'd got in and then it hit me that being accepted completely sealed the fact that I had to give Lucy away. (I was still dreaming that I might find a place to rent that would allow pets). Luckily my neighbor rose to the challenge and agreed to care for Lucy while I am at University. Her own rabbit died a while back from old age, Lucy will be the perfect companion for her.

I made it clear that if at the end of the twelve months if she doesn't want to part with Lucy that is fine.

Now I'm just trying to deal with breaking a bond with Lucy...

Thanks everyone for your kind words and your support. From both Lucy and I.


----------



## cheryl (Jan 22, 2010)

That's great that your neighbour has taken Lucy in,at least she is right next door,so if your neighbour can't part with her,you can still pop in there to see her when you are able to.

But yeah,i can just imagine how hard it will be to say goodbye to her.

All the best Dave


----------



## tonyshuman (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm so sorry you have to give her up. At least it sounds like the neighbor knows how to take care of bunnies (having had one that died of old age), and you might be able to pop in and visit when you're home on holidays.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm happy you found a home for her Dave.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats great she has a home. Good luck at university.


----------



## JimD (Jan 24, 2010)

:yahoo:


----------

